# 2013 Civil Service Exam thread (all discussions belong here; no need for new threads)



## johnjohn

*2013 Civil Service Exam has been postponed

Due to recent events the 2013 Police Officer Exam (Municipal, MBTA & State Troop) has been postponed. The exam WILL NOT be administered on Saturday, April 20, 2013. Once the exam has been re-scheduled applicants will be notified. For updates please check our website www.mass.gov\hrd or the hotline at 617.878.9895. We apologize for this inconvenience and will continue to keep all candidates informed.*


----------



## Guest

Not a rumor. This is on the CS website.
Let your friends know, because so far no email has gone out about it.
http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-equal-access-disability/civil-serv-info/


----------



## USAF286

Just got the official email. Thanks for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrml

Just got my email on it also. Came in from out of state for it... Soo yeah.


----------



## niteowl1970

nrml said:


> Just got my email on it also. Came in from out of state for it... Soo yeah.


Oh well


----------



## carodo

Thank god, cause I'm fucking hammered!!!! And yes it is true, I received the same email.


----------



## wwonka

Guess our friend who had the dilemma caught a break. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masswannabee

nrml said:


> Just got my email on it also. Came in from out of state for it... Soo yeah.


There was a terrorist manhunt going on for two pricks who killed a cop.

...Soo yeah lose the sarcasm


----------



## haldog

Anybody have an idea when the new date for the civil service exam will be?


----------



## niteowl1970

haldog said:


> Anybody have an idea when the new date for the civil service exam will be?


Sometime in the future.. Wait for the e-mail.


----------



## USAF286

haldog said:


> Anybody have an idea when the new date for the civil service exam will be?


16k testers, multiple sites, hundreds of proctors/detail officers needing to be reassigned, I'm guessing mid to late summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheeplewatcher

Given the circumstances of the postponement, will CS/HRD allow refunds on whatever date they decide on? 
It will be interesting what date they chose ultimately. My guess it will probably be in September. That should give mostly everyone a decent heads-up to plan accordingly. Then again...


----------



## jojogoal4

Rumor has it the test will be given on June 15th. Not official but what i am being told.


----------



## nikc12

Rumor I heard was that they're having it THIS Saturday


----------



## lofu

You guys didn't get the word? It was last Sat. They only postponed it a week. It was in the email. I took it and got only one wrong.


----------



## trueblue

I thought the format changed to an open book on line four day exam?


----------



## JP1209PA

lofu said:


> You guys didn't get the word? It was last Sat. They only postponed it a week. It was in the email. I took it and got only one wrong.


Funny.


----------



## JP1209PA

Let's not be smart asses here... "Rumor has it..." MACS has it posted online when they will notify applicants of the pending CS exam. So in the meantime....Enough.


----------



## trueblue

JP1209PA said:


> Let's not be smart asses here... "Rumor has it..." MACS has it posted online when they will notify applicants of the pending CS exam. So in the meantime....Enough.


Enough? Yeah ok...".callin all smart asses...please post ANYTHING you want....that is all". Lighten up will ya....


----------



## JP1209PA

trueblue said:


> Enough? Yeah ok...".callin all smart asses...please post ANYTHING you want....that is all". Lighten up will ya....


It's pretty bad when this is supposed to be a forum of professionals when people choose to "troll" and "flame"... There always has to be a few bad apples out there. I'm not here to start flame wars with any members. Just to obtain information on LEO positions, that's it.


----------



## trueblue

JP1209PA said:


> It's pretty bad when this is supposed to be a forum of professionals when people choose to "troll" and "flame"... There always has to be a few bad apples out there. I'm not here to start flame wars with any members. Just to obtain information on LEO positions, that's it.


Crying towels are available at the door that will hit you in the backside on the way out......


----------



## niteowl1970

JP1209PA said:


> It's pretty bad when this is supposed to be a forum of professionals when people choose to "troll" and "flame"... There always has to be a few bad apples out there. I'm not here to start flame wars with any members. Just to obtain information on LEO positions, that's it.


This topic receives nothing but posts consisting of "anyone hear anything?" or "I heard from a friend that..." followed by more rumors and speculation. When the test is rescheduled it will be posted. In the meantime hopeful candidates should stand by and work on their physical conditioning.


----------



## lofu

JP1209PA said:


> Funny.


Thanks. Although, I wasn't necessarily looking for your approval. I'm on the job and you are taking the test. Good luck


----------



## JP1209PA

lofu said:


> Thanks. Although, I wasn't necessarily looking for your approval. I'm on the job and you are taking the test. Good luck


Yet you're trolling the boards...


----------



## lofu

JP1209PA said:


> Yet you're trolling the boards...


And getting paid while I do it. You?


----------



## niteowl1970

JP1209PA said:


> Yet you're trolling the boards...


You really think what he posted was trolling? If you're that thin skinned then maybe law enforcement isn't the career for you. The ball busting you'll get in the academy and beyond will be on a whole different level than what you see on these boards.


----------



## JP1209PA

niteowl1970 said:


> You really think what he posted was trolling? If you're that thin skinned then maybe law enforcement isn't the career for you. The ball busting you'll get in the academy and beyond will be on a whole different level then what you see on these boards.


Yawn...


----------



## niteowl1970

JP1209PA said:


> Yawn...


With that kind of attitude get used to being on the outside looking in.


----------



## JP1209PA

Flame on...


----------



## niteowl1970

JP1209PA said:


> Flame on...


Not flaming... Just pointing out a potential character flaw that you should work on before trying to move forward in life. Take it as constructive criticism.


----------



## JP1209PA

niteowl1970 said:


> Not flaming... Just pointing out a character flaw that you should work on before trying to move forward in life.


No flaws here pal... This thread turned into "people who are on the job" cracking jokes about the test... This site should be used for information purposes, THIS thread in particular. There are other threads on this site that are used for cracking jokes and what not. I'm sure there are many members on here (including myself) looking for information and not having to other members turn it into a bashing contest. As I said earlier in this thread... I'm not looking for a flame/trolling war. I'm not "thin skinned" as you labeled me. I'm all for cracking jokes too at times as I have been on the job for a number of years as well. It's when members on the board who think they are above everything and create a hostile atmosphere for others. End of banter....


----------



## niteowl1970

JP1209PA said:


> No flaws here pal...


LOL ! Okay chief...


----------



## JP1209PA

niteowl1970 said:


> LOL ! Okay chief...


----------



## lofu

JP1209PA said:


> No flaws here pal... This thread turned into "people who are on the job" cracking jokes about the test... This site should be used for information purposes, THIS thread in particular. There are other threads on this site that are used for cracking jokes and what not. I'm sure there are many members on here (including myself) looking for information and not having to other members turn it into a bashing contest. As I said earlier in this thread... I'm not looking for a flame/trolling war. I'm not "thin skinned" as you labeled me. I'm all for cracking jokes too at times as I have been on the job for a number of years as well. It's when members on the board who think they are above everything and create a hostile atmosphere for others. End of banter....


Thanks for coming to our board and telling us what it "should be." I'll take it under advisement. As Niteowl said, toughen up. If you've been on the job as you claim, you should know cops bust stones about EVERYTHING. It was a joke. Lighten up Francis.

I've given as much positive encouragement and info to people coming here seeking it as anyone. Provided they came with the right attitude.


----------



## Guest

JP1209PA said:


> No flaws here pal... This thread turned into "people who are on the job" cracking jokes about the test... This site should be used for information purposes, THIS thread in particular. There are other threads on this site that are used for cracking jokes and what not. I'm sure there are many members on here (including myself) looking for information and not having to other members turn it into a bashing contest. As I said earlier in this thread... I'm not looking for a flame/trolling war. I'm not "thin skinned" as you labeled me. I'm all for cracking jokes too at times as I have been on the job for a number of years as well. It's when members on the board who think they are above everything and create a hostile atmosphere for others. End of banter....


Yet another member of the gimmee generation who thinks they have all the answers and wants to be a cop.

THAT should elicit a "YAWN" from veteran cops here.


----------



## 7MPOC

JP1209PA said:


> There are other threads on this site that are used for cracking jokes and what not. I'm sure there are many members on here (including myself) looking for information and not having to other members turn it into a bashing contest. As I said earlier in this thread...


I'm a member here and always look for information, but I'll very much enjoy this turning into a bashing contest.

Yawn


----------



## Johnny Law

LawMan3 said:


> Hey twatwaffle, would you like some cheese with that whine?


Twat, waffles, cheese? Now I'm hungry!

Chicken-N-Waffles


----------



## OfficerObie59

JP1209PA said:


> Yet you're trolling the boards...


lofu has been on this board longer than I can remember. Trolling the board? No. Trolling this thread? Well, maybe just a little...

Let's all take a deep breath, grow some thick skin, and stop fucking around. I'm taking the test too, so I'm eager to find out when it is myself.


----------



## SinePari

lofu said:


> Thanks. Although, I wasn't necessarily looking for your approval. I'm on the job and you are taking the test. Good luck


This.


----------



## Deuce

JP1209PA said:


> It's pretty bad when this is supposed to be a forum of professionals when people choose to "troll" and "flame"... There always has to be a few bad apples out there. I'm not here to start flame wars with any members. Just to obtain information on LEO positions, that's it.


Last I checked, and I've been a member of this site since '03, this website is not what you would classify as an "official" law enforcement website. It's an ethereal place for cops, and others in the public safety sector, to gather and converse. Yes, we're all professionals, at work. This website, is not work. Get it? If I want to be an asshole, I can be an asshole. If I want to bust balls, I'm going to bust balls. Get it? And like most others here, I've been on the job, A LOT longer than you. Get it? You don't like it, no one here gives a shit. Buh bye... So, if you want a sterile, "professional", info dump, so your sensitivities don't get inflamed, go to the state's official websites.

Or go back to PA with all the other cunts. Seriously, I've never met, and liked, anyone from that state....


----------



## kwflatbed

Little does he know if he ever gets the chance to get on the job in MA that the BI's check MC all the time before they interview


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> So, if you want a sterile, "professional", info dump, so your sensitivities don't get inflamed, go to the state's official websites.


That, or the officer.com forums.


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> So, if you want a sterile, "professional", info dump, so your sensitivities don't get inflamed, go to the state's official websites.


Or RealPolice.net. I've been an RCH away from getting banned due to my MassCops attitude bleeding out over there


----------



## Hush

I already got banned from Northeast Shooters


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> I already got banned from Northeast Shooters


Some of the members there should be in a secured psychiatric facility, so that's a real hoot.


----------



## Hush

Whoever called June 15th was right on the money, emails just went out.


----------



## Hush

Thank you for your patience throughout this period while our office re-scheduled the postponed examination.

The 2013 Police & State Trooper exam will now be held on Saturday, June 15, 2013.

Due to the re-scheduling of the exam, if the new date poses a hardship, you must email the Civil Service Unit at [email protected] with an explanation and supporting documentation and our office will review the request.

We have made several changes to test locations and you should disregard any prior Notice to Appear that was emailed to you.

Please be advised that your new Notices to Appear will be emailed two weeks prior to the exam date, which will include your exam location and time. It will also contain information on what items are allowed OR prohibited from the exam site.

For further updates please check our website www.mass.gov\hrd or the hotline at 617.878.9895. You may also follow us on Twitter @MACivilService


----------



## Deuce

Delta784 said:


> That, or the officer.com forums.


Ugh, shockingly enough, I've been banned there once or twice. I find it hard to believe anyone on that site is a real cop....


----------



## USAF286

Yessir just got my email too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

I hope no one has religious obligations.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Deuce said:


> Ugh, shockingly enough, I've been banned there once or twice. I find it hard to believe anyone on that site is a real cop....


Buncha pansies over there... Especially in the fed forums... It's like a slap fight.


----------



## sdb29

Deuce said:


> Ugh, shockingly enough, I've been banned there once or twice. I find it hard to believe anyone on that site is a real cop....


Yeah back when I cared enough about officer.com and could remember my username and password I received "stern warnings" several times, usually about my language.


----------



## 263FPD

Deuce said:


> Ugh, shockingly enough, I've been banned there once or twice. I find it hard to believe anyone on that site is a real cop....


I bet you there are plenty of cops over there. Our department "Vaginas", have to have a forum too.


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> Ugh, shockingly enough, I've been banned there once or twice. I find it hard to believe anyone on that site is a real cop....


There are people there employed as law enforcement officers, but very few "cops".


----------



## OfficerObie59

GMass said:


> Or RealPolice.net. I've been an RCH away from getting banned due to my MassCops attitude bleeding out over there


Officer.com: Where everyone has crew cuts, wears 5.11 everything, and talks to their own children in the interview stance.


Hush said:


> I already got banned from Northeast Shooters


Who banned you Hush? I saw you dissent a lot, but never get out of line.

ETD: I just tried to look you up...you're not marked as banned--you're not even on the members list.


----------



## Hush

I know, I was wiped out completely.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Hank Moody said:


> Yah. Forum "Chiefs"


Eh, we had those too back in the days of MC 1.0 and 2.0 with vBulletin.

I think I made "Masscops Lieutenant," which is as close to a shiny rank insignia as I'm ever going to get.


----------



## USAF286

Got my updated notice to appear, check your email people! My previous site was Quincy High School, now it's the convention center in Boston, gotta bring my parking money now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA12Local

Just got my site as well ... In April, I was 45 minutes from my home, now I'm 50+ minutes away in the complete opposite direction. I guess I shouldn't have expected anything different from a group that typically takes 7+ months to score a 'scantron' test. 

Good luck to everyone taking the exam!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

They must have given me "repeat tester preference." 

Doherty High, minutes from home. Anyone have that detail here? I need some VIP parking...


----------



## Guest

Mine went from minutes to over an hour away. assssholes.`


----------



## Hush

Waltham! Not too shabby, 10 mins. Will bring back memories of my first time.....taking this stupid test.,


----------



## Code 3

Mahhhhblehead


----------



## po-904

I went from a HS 5 min. away to the Convention Center about 30 min. away...WTF!?


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> Waltham! Not too shabby, 10 mins. Will bring back memories of my first time.....taking this stupid test.,


I think I had Wakefield twice and then Waltham once...when I was still taking those damn tests.


----------



## USAF286

I wonder how many testers decided to skip the rescheduled test due to prior engagements...like BBQ's and grad party's...


----------



## Guest

po-904 said:


> I went from a HS 5 min. away to the Convention Center about 30 min. away...WTF!?


3 minutes to an hour. fml


----------



## Deuce

Wow, long commute times to take a test to get on the job huh? That's awful.. How dare they.. I mean, we all know how easy it is to get on the job in this state, right? They should make it convenient for YOU guys...


If and when you guys do get on the job, make sure you demand the sgt issues you a new cruiser, the choicest route, and best shift....


----------



## Goose

It's just training for when they get on MSP and have to drive 2 hours to work every day.


----------



## Johnny Law

Deuce said:


> If and when you guys do get on the job, make sure you demand the sgt issues you a new cruiser, the choicest route, and best shift....


Anyone who is so new they are lower than the proverbial aquatic mammalian fecal stage and starts to suck pump a supervisor or bitch about their assignment needs a penalty box in the locker room.


----------



## LGriffin

Good luck today, bitches!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LGriffin said:


> Good luck today, bitches!


Remind me to kick you...


----------



## Hush

Well, about to put my phone away and make the trek up the fucking hill at Waltham high. Really looking forward to the sense of pride, satisfaction, and elation I'll have walking back down again in an hour.


----------



## grn3charlie

Hush said:


> Well, about to put my phone away and make the trek up the fucking hill at Waltham high. Really looking forward to the sense of pride, satisfaction, and elation I'll have walking back down again in an hour.


If you hear any whacker motherfucker start talking about all the specs on the nearby parked cruiser or how they have a connection to the job they want and this is just a formality, please beat them senseless.


----------



## RingDing2009

Well good luck chaps, got on in 08' and a long road it was indeed. Worth it however. I'd say you may as well just take the bugger and forget you ever did, just go on living. There's not much more to be done. I came over from the UK in 02' with my family, always had dreamed of being a bobby over there, but things changed and here I am. It's the same job everywhere and I'm quite pleased with where I'm at now. It all started with that test! Aim high, is what I say.


----------



## niteowl1970

Hush said:


> Well, about to put my phone away and make the trek up the fucking hill at Waltham high. Really looking forward to the sense of pride, satisfaction, and elation I'll have walking back down again in an hour.


Good luck Hush


----------



## HuskyH-2

Well that was fun


----------



## Hush

The mile long line at Waltham smelled like piss. Saw 7 people I work with. Kid sitting infront of me is #1 on the list in my town, and first choice....but just got on with Transit. Yeah bitch, moving up a spot.


----------



## Hush

Saw one kid in shorts arrive up in a whackermobile complete with push-bar. A few geniuses who dressed to impress in suits looked like they were going to melt.


----------



## 9C1Impala

Anyone else in Marblehead this time? Seems like it was much more efficient than the last time I took it at Beverly high.


----------



## Code 3

9C1Impala said:


> Anyone else in Marblehead this time? Seems like it was much more efficient than the last time I took it at Beverly high.


I was there. Some very very beautiful women taking the test. Trooper at the door was professional and on point. Parking was a nightmare. Everyone ended up making their own on the lawns and median.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Saw one kid in shorts arrive up in a whackermobile complete with push-bar. A few geniuses who dressed to impress in suits looked like they were going to melt.


Saw the same idiots wearing suits where I was. Wanted to slap them...


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> Saw one kid in shorts arrive up in a whackermobile complete with push-bar. A few geniuses who dressed to impress in suits looked like they were going to melt.


Saw a guy walking in wearing a budweiser cap, family guy t shirt and grey sweatpants. Can only imagine what was going through the HR staffs head.


----------



## Hush

HR staff? You mean the substitute teachers and retirees?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> HR staff? You mean the substitute teachers and retirees?


The proctors paid a staggering $100 for reading out the directions on how to fill in bubbles? Yeah, they gave ZERO shits. I sat next to a window and felt like a million bucks while assholes were wearing ties and dress pants... Clueless.


----------



## 9C1Impala

Code 3 said:


> I was there. Some very very beautiful women taking the test. Trooper at the door was professional and on point. Parking was a nightmare. Everyone ended up making their own on the lawns and median.


I noticed the cars parked everywhere when I was leaving. I must have arrived at just the right time, lot was only half full and had my choice of spots and I only stood in line for less then 5 before they let us go inside.


----------



## niteowl1970

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The proctors paid a staggering $100 for reading out the directions on how to fill in bubbles? Yeah, they gave ZERO shits. I sat next to a window and felt like a million bucks while assholes were wearing ties and dress pants... Clueless.


My wife has been a proctor doing SAT tests for several years now. It's pretty good scratch for reading instructions verbatim.



Code 3 said:


> Saw a guy walking in wearing a budweiser cap, family guy t shirt and grey sweatpants. Can only imagine what was going through the HR staffs head.


Undercover secret squirrel unit. Didn't you watch 21 Jump Street?


----------



## USAF286

Two bro's in front of me were discussing Massachusetts's policy on pulling a hair sample which goes back ten years. Oh yeah, I "strongly agee" I hate parts 2 and 3 of that test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The proctors paid a staggering $100 for reading out the directions on how to fill in bubbles? Yeah, they gave ZERO shits. I sat next to a window and felt like a million bucks while assholes were wearing ties and dress pants... Clueless.


Ditto, 0 fucks given. Dressed for comfort


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

HuskyH-2 said:


> Ditto, 0 fucks given. Dressed for comfort


I'm pretty sure... I could have fit at least my upper body in the bags they handed out. What's for the next exam? Hefty bags?


----------



## NCastle77

Anyone know what the deal is with choosing municipalities? I thought you were given something to fill out right before the test where you would choose 3 and enter the town/dept names and a 3 digit code for them?


----------



## Hush

Not anymore. State-wide list, residency preference in your town.


----------



## 9C1Impala

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm pretty sure... I could have fit at least my upper body in the bags they handed out. What's for the next exam? Hefty bags?


Now I finally have a bag to store my bag from the last test in!


----------



## NCastle77

Hush said:


> Not anymore. State-wide list, residency preference in your town.


Thanks Hush!


----------



## USAF286

Hush said:


> Not anymore. State-wide list, residency preference in your town.


How does that work for transit then? I selected trooper and my town for res. I'm a dolt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

Trooper and Transit are statewide consideration.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm pretty sure... I could have fit at least my upper body in the bags they handed out. What's for the next exam? Hefty bags?


Haha, those things were ridiculous.


----------



## USAF286

Hush said:


> Trooper and Transit are statewide consideration.


Yeah, but unlike Trooper you can't select Transit. So they contact you like any other municipality would?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9C1Impala

So who wants to wager whether or not we will see our scores before Christmas??


----------



## Johnny Law

Bags? What did they give you a bag for? Stool samples like when I take my dog to the vet?


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> Bags? What did they give you a bag for? Stool samples like when I take my dog to the vet?


They give you a bag? I always get a little frosting cup.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USAF286

Johnny Law said:


> Bags? What did they give you a bag for? Stool samples like when I take my dog to the vet?


They gave us 30 gallon plastic bags to put our wallet and keys in...and for the jabronis that decided to bring their cell phones inside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna

9C1Impala said:


> So who wants to wager whether or not we will see our scores before Christmas??


 I took the promotional exam in early Dec.2012. We just got the scores Mon. I'd say Christmas is a good target but plan on patriots day to be safe.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> Well I for one really Really REALLY hope our MC brethren did well enough to get "on" somewhere.


Nice of you mtc, thanks.


----------



## USAF286

I hope to achieve "brethren" status someday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA12Local

So how do some of you CS test vets compare today's test to past exams? This was my first crack at the test and I felt good about my performance (was easier than I thought it would be). Those last two sections are pretty funny though; how they determine how many points to add (or subtract) from an exam is beyond comprehension. 

I hope Cowboy hits his number this time too!


----------



## po-904

9C1Impala said:


> So who wants to wager whether or not we will see our scores before Christmas??


----------



## HuskyH-2

MA12Local said:


> So how do some of you CS test vets compare today's test to past exams? This was my first crack at the test and I felt good about my performance (was easier than I thought it would be). Those last two sections are pretty funny though; how they determine how many points to add (or subtract) from an exam is beyond comprehension.
> 
> I hope Cowboy hits his number this time too!


It actually seemed like a different test this time around. Anyone else think it was a little different? Different company maybe?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

EB Jacobs, just like last time.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> EB Jacobs, just like last time.


Hmmm, fuck do I know then.


----------



## Johnny Law

frank said:


> They give you a bag? I always get a little frosting cup.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


They give you a frosting cup? I have to use bare hands...


----------



## 9C1Impala

Johnny Law said:


> They give you a frosting cup? I have to use bare hands...


He doesn't know how to use the three seashells!


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> They give you a frosting cup? I have to use bare hands...


Yeah it even comes with a plastic disposable stick...like a Hoodsie cup!


----------



## TullosC

Hello,

I took the civil service for the first time yesterday. Just wondering from those who have taken it in the past, about how long does it take for the scores to be released? Will they be mailed home, emailed, or on the civil serivce website?

Thanks!


----------



## HuskyH-2

TullosC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I took the civil service for the first time yesterday. Just wondering from those who have taken it in the past, about how long does it take for the scores to be released? Will they be mailed home, emailed, or on the civil serivce website?
> 
> Thanks!


Forget about the test for at least 5-6 months


----------



## USAF286

I'm just going to say I took a vet make up exam in September 2012. I got the results in January of 2013. There were 55 of us....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

Changed the original thread title to more accurately show that this is now a discussion thread and merged another thread asking questions into this one. If folks have questions or comments about the 2013 civil circus exam, please post them in this thread.


----------



## cal1nu

The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


----------



## HuskyH-2

cal1nu said:


> The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


......you serious? I believe it says any answers left blank are wrong answers. It certainly won't help you.


----------



## Michael Suth

I found as if the test was pretty straight forward, I studied for about four months. I believe I did quite well. Hope everyone else did as well. Good luck people!


----------



## sean37

You left about 30 questions unanswered? Ah, I wouldnt worry too much about it....



cal1nu said:


> The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


----------



## WaterPistola

Hush said:


> The mile long line at Waltham smelled like piss. Saw 7 people I work with. Kid sitting infront of me is #1 on the list in my town, and first choice....but just got on with Transit. Yeah bitch, moving up a spot.


Glad I wasn't the only one to notice that...thought it was the kid in front of me. I stood in line longer than I took the test.


----------



## niteowl1970

cal1nu said:


> The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


Have you considered a career in public safety telecommunications? I don't think you'll be high enough on this list to even see an interview with that many blank answers. Try to get on as a dispatcher or in some public safety capacity in the meantime and work on better testing habits until you take the next test.


----------



## LGriffin

cal1nu said:


> The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


This is, by far, the dumbest question i've ever heard regarding a test where ONE point determines whether you get to proceed in the process.


----------



## Lima760

niteowl1970 said:


> Have you considered a career in public safety telecommunications?


You must have some poor telecommunicators working in your jurisdiction.


----------



## CaptinFocker

cal1nu said:


> The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


Please tell me that you and all of your friends did this? If so I will send you a card.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

CaptinFocker said:


> Please tell me that you and all of your friends did this? If so I will send you a card.


Ha... Well played.


----------



## USAF286

cal1nu said:


> The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


I hope we're from the same town. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

Lima760 said:


> You must have some poor telecommunicators working in your jurisdiction.


No.. But by leaving as many questions blank as that guy did I don't see him getting hired as a patrolman while towns hire off that list.


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

I remember reading that during the first section of the test, leaving answers blank considered them "wrong" but the other sections only said that failure to answer "may" cause you to be disqualified from the selection process. I don't remember reading the answers being marked wrong on the last 2 parts.


----------



## Hush

If you couldn't finish, you were WAAAY overthinking things.


----------



## Guest

I believe the instructions indicate that failing to answer questions in sect 2 and 3 may cause immediate disqualification, regardless if it would cause a failing score or not.


----------



## Guest

And if you didn't have time to get to those questions, you're a fucking retard. I thought I was flying through the questions foo fast, until a few people were done 10 minutes before me. I was home long before the 3hrs elapsed despite driving a fuckload of miles past three other test sites to get there.


----------



## RingDing2009

Reading these gives me fond memories of my own testing experience. A few lads showed up in complete wool suitcoats and trousers. I would venture to say that those blokes were hot as hell as it was a warm day.


----------



## HuskyH-2

GMass said:


> And if you didn't have time to get to those questions, you're a fucking retard. I thought I was flying through the questions foo fast, until a few people were done 10 minutes before me. I was home long before the 3hrs elapsed despite driving a fuckload of miles past three other test sites to get there.


You can't finish that test in 3hrs, you've got bigger problems than your test score.


----------



## Deuce

RingDing2009 said:


> Reading these gives me fond memories of my own testing experience. A few lads showed up in complete wool suitcoats and trousers. I would venture to say that those blokes were hot as hell as it was a warm day.


OK twinkie boy, that's enough of your British bs. You're in 'Murica now so use our lingo. When I read your posts I'm using a British accent.. I don't like the British accent.. It makes you sound like a puff....


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> Oh where oh WHERE is Boston Irish Lass when we need her !!


Maybe she's out "trollin' for the poke."


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Just jumping in here-dropped off my sons and friends at 8am at the Convention Center-all wearing business casual, carrying their ID, CS Slip, pencils, cellphones at home. Passed some guys going in that looked like they just came off the construction site or the barstool, and according to my boys, people showed up late, with phones and laptops, no CS slip, etc. One said guys were coming in after the exam was passed out, ignored the moderators, got up without permission, etc. AND NOT ONE WORD WAS SAID, OR WAS ANYONE"S TEST TAKEN AWAY!
No wonder they can't find candidates for BPD, these nitwits can't even follow the simple testing instructions.


----------



## RingDing2009

Deuce said:


> OK twinkie boy, that's enough of your British bs. You're in 'Murica now so use our lingo. When I read your posts I'm using a British accent.. I don't like the British accent.. It makes you sound like a puff....


I swear on my mum's life you are one cheeky c*nt mate!


----------



## Goose

RingDing2009 said:


> I swear on my mum's life you are one cheeky c*nt mate!


Bollocks!


----------



## GARDA

Minding my shamrock and thistle... * HOOOOOOOLD *_!!!!!!_


----------



## Johnny Law

No one calls Deuce a cunt, especially a cheeky cunt....and lives


----------



## niteowl1970

Tough room...


----------



## Goose

niteowl1970 said:


> Tough room...


Jolly good time, cheeky mate!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronald McFondled

Hope it works out for you this go-around Cowboy. I took at my local high school and was real surprised at the huge turnout of people, I was expecting a lot but not this many (in comparison to a bigger high school, Worcester, two years ago.) If it's not my time, well then the world needs ditch diggers too.


----------



## Code 3

So as far as the statewide consideration...You're saying they need to weed through 16,000 candidates? I don't see how this works and being efficient. So if I live in Haverhill or Methuen and they take another resident... Someone on the cape might call for an interview?


----------



## HuskyH-2

Code 3 said:


> So as far as the statewide consideration...You're saying they need to weed through 16,000 candidates? I don't see how this works and being efficient. So if I live in Haverhill or Methuen and they take another resident... Someone on the cape might call for an interview?


If you exhaust your own resident list, you use the master list.


----------



## Code 3

What about state and Transit?


----------



## Goose

Code 3 said:


> What about state and Transit?


Uhhh...go back six days and read Hush's post.

At least you posted in the right thread, I'll give you that...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deuce

RingDing2009 said:


> I swear on my mum's life you are one cheeky c*nt mate!


A cunt huh? I like hockey, not that ghey ass soccer shit.. Soccer sucks and those that play, play cuz they're afraid of getting hit.. Pussies..... Whose the cunt now?

Go Bs..


----------



## RingDing2009

Who ever said I like soccer? I am a rugby/American Football fan mate.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Code 3 said:


> ...You're saying they need to weed through 16,000 candidates? I don't see how this works and being efficient. ?


It's not, which is why everyone jokes about the exam here.

Back when the trooper exam was separate from the local CS test it took 7+ months to get our results.

I can't imagine it being any faster now.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Also I'm guessing there are more than 16,000 candidates.


----------



## cal1nu

How does the HRD score the 3 section of the exam? How many points for each of the questions, and what is the maximum score for each section?


----------



## Hush

That's a better question for....HRD.


----------



## sean37

CAL1NU, there is a formula for each question. it is:
yes=1+minus factor of 2(4-6). Take that, subtract 1 point from the total. If you have a remander, start over! Each question is worth .83 points. If you answered that you do hear voices in the morning............. ah, dont worry....theyll be testing in 2 years!



cal1nu said:


> How does the HRD score the 3 section of the exam? How many points for each of the questions, and what is the maximum score for each section?


----------



## niteowl1970

Hush said:


> That's a better question for....HRD.


I thought this was HRD?


----------



## CaptinFocker

mtc said:


> I daresay - you're only a "candidate" if you score in the uppers... otherwise you're merely a donor to the Commonwealth.


I was under the impression posting things here about how much I hated cops would get me a job and the test was just for show. You know like reverse psychology...


----------



## GermanKnuckleCake

cal1nu said:


> The last section of the exam is the Life Experience Survey and it has 68 questions. I left about 30 of these questions blank because I didn't have enough time to answer them. Has this happen to any of you guys taking this EB Jacob exam before? How much will if affect your total score?


Thanks for the help


----------



## GermanKnuckleCake

Code 3 said:


> So as far as the statewide consideration...You're saying they need to weed through 16,000 candidates? I don't see how this works and being efficient. So if I live in Haverhill or Methuen and they take another resident... Someone on the cape might call for an interview?


Efficient is probably the last thing I would call this fantastical Commonwealth, so yeah it fits.


----------



## 263FPD

[I][B]GermanKnuckleCake said:


> Efficient is probably the last thing I would call this fantastical Commonwealth, so yeah it fits.


OK. I have to ask. Why would you choose a screen name that means Fisting someone in the ASS??????


----------



## Bloodhound

263FPD said:


> OK. I have to ask. Why would you choose a screen name that means Fisting someone in the ASS??????


More importantly, why do you know that???


----------



## Q2B

Well folks, looks like October it is.

http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-.../civil-serv-info/civil-serv-news-and-updates/

And the waiting game continues..........


----------



## 263FPD

Bloodhound said:


> More importantly, why do you know that???


Google search is a motherfucker.


----------



## 263FPD

Q2B said:


> Well folks, looks like October it is.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-.../civil-serv-info/civil-serv-news-and-updates/
> 
> And the waiting game continues..........


You will be lucky to see a list in October. The way HRD has been moving along lately, I would not be shocked if they postpone the date yet again.


----------



## Goose

263FPD said:


> You will be lucky to see a list in October. The way HRD has been moving along lately, I would not be shocked if they postpone the date yet again.


It happens EVERY time they go to post a police list. Someone files a lawsuit against them for the test EVERY time they hold one and it takes an extra 2-3 months.


----------



## Q2B

Rumor has it the make-up exams are going to go well into next year. I wont hold my breath for the exam results to be released in October


----------



## 263FPD

Q2B said:


> Rumor has it the make-up exams are going to go well into next year. I wont hold my breath for the exam results to be released in October


Rumor? Stop listening to them and stop spreading them. There will be plenty of time for being gossiping beotch when and IF you get on the job.

Also, none of this shit is going to make the scores come any faster. If people want to waste time posting stuff that is useless and will solve nothing, please feel free. I guess if anything, it helps your post count.


----------



## Q2B

263FPD said:


> Rumor? Stop listening to them and stop spreading them. There will be plenty of time for being gossiping beotch when and IF you get on the job.
> 
> Also, none of this shit is going to make the scores come any faster. If people want to waste time posting stuff that is useless and will solve nothing, please feel free. I guess if anything, it helps your post count.


My apologies..............Do I at least get points for posting in the correct thread?


----------



## Guest

Q2B said:


> Rumor has it the make-up exams are going to go well into next year. I wont hold my breath for the exam results to be released in October


CS called me yesterday to clarify an issue with my address. The woman stated scores are scheduled to be dispersed in September. As such, I expect them in January.


----------



## Goose

Q2B said:


> My apologies..............Do I at least get points for posting in the correct thread?


I have given you two cupcake points.

Spend them wisely.


----------



## 263FPD

Q2B said:


> My apologies..............Do I at least get points for posting in the correct thread?


Sure why not.

As I have said before, HRD does what HRD does. They can fuck up a free lunch. It is best to not expect anything from them by any given date.


----------



## 263FPD

P.S. Just can't wait for the 82nd RTT thread to start


----------



## Hush

So I was meeting with the Chief in my town today, and the subject of job openings came up. I have been #6 in my town for the past two years. They have 3 opeinings, and he said my name wasnt even on the list. Showed me what he received from civil service, all of a sudden there are 13 new people at the top of the list that weren't there a few months ago, all 402B. WTF, so much for that plan.


----------



## USAF286

Hush said:


> So I was meeting with the Chief in my town today, and the subject of job openings came up. I have been #6 in my town for the past two years. They have 3 opeinings, and he said my name wasnt even on the list. Showed me what he received from civil service, all of a sudden there are 13 new people at the top of the list that weren't there a few months ago, all 402B. WTF, so much for that plan.


Yeah I have a similar issue as well. I have no problem with the 402B, but none of them are from my town, they can pick outside of their residency?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

None are from my town either. The SOARIS goes down, and when it comes back 13+ magically appear ahead of me.


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> So I was meeting with the Chief in my town today, and the subject of job openings came up. I have been #6 in my town for the past two years. They have 3 opeinings, and he said my name wasnt even on the list. Showed me what he received from civil service, all of a sudden there are 13 new people at the top of the list that weren't there a few months ago, all 402B. WTF, so much for that plan.


This thread is for the 2013 exam, fokker. You need to post in the 2011 civil circus thread.



All joking aside, that sucks. I can understand folks getting priority in the towns they put in for, but having statewide priority for all departments is nuts.


----------



## Lana

*HEY OUT THERE...*

*I am trying get on a SP department. I have a clean record, despite a speeding ticket in VA that was counted as reckless driving because it was 108, and 4 other ones from my homestate where I clocked in at 80 mph, only regarded as speeding tickets though. I am a combat veteran with a degree from a prestigious university and I work in information technology now. I am just wondering if this is going to hurt my chances of getting on with the speeding tickets. I know most people have tickets in their past, but can they become cops? Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Prestigious? Did you really just say a, "prestigious university"?

...and my math may be a little fuzzy, but 1 ticket plus 4 tickets equals 5 tickets. 

5 tickets.


----------



## Dan Stark

Hank Moody said:


> Stick to making music in CT and playing with computers


YOU DON'T KNOW ME SON!


----------



## Guest

Those 402B are on the top of EVERY list. Some already have jobs, others are waiting for specific departments to come calling. I presume your dept will fly through them very quickly as they likely aren't interested.


----------



## niteowl1970

Prestigious ??? Like Faber College?


----------



## Lana

TROLLS


----------



## niteowl1970

Lana said:


> TROLLS


Look in the mirror toots.


----------



## Lana

OH NO! MY IP! MOM..HELP!!!


----------



## niteowl1970

What a nasty little cuss.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I feel this was the absolute lightest we've been on anyone, and he still gets all butt-hurt and cries? For a "combat veteran" your skin is thinner than tissue.


----------



## niteowl1970

Hank Moody said:


> SHE


That's for science to decide.


----------



## Lana

seriously wtf is wrong with you people? you have zero respect and you are the creator of this forum..aren't you trying to help people? or are you bitter because you can't pass a police exam and need to GRIEF? dude seriously stop the griefing and go to the gym maybe then you can pass the PT test 
and actually he's in charlie there is subdivisions, he can give you a call he's right here with me if you give me your #. seriously tho. you guys are trolls and have zero respect for someone who has served their country


----------



## Lana

my bad, its B troop. you're right duder


----------



## Dan Stark

Lana said:


> seriously wtf is wrong with you people? you have zero respect and you are the creator of this forum..aren't you trying to help people? or are you bitter because you can't pass a police exam and need to GRIEF? dude seriously stop the griefing and go to the gym maybe then you can pass the PT test
> and actually he's in charlie there is subdivisions, he can give you a call he's right here with me if you give me your #. seriously tho. you guys are trolls and have zero respect for someone who has served their country


----------



## niteowl1970

Lana said:


> seriously wtf is wrong with you people? you have zero respect and you are the creator of this forum..aren't you trying to help people? or are you bitter because you can't pass a police exam and need to GRIEF? dude seriously stop the griefing and go to the gym maybe then you can pass the PT test
> and actually he's in charlie there is subdivisions, he can give you a call he's right here with me if you give me your #. seriously tho. you guys are trolls and have zero respect for someone who has served their country


You're full of shit. You're a fake and a fraud. Subdivisions? Isn't that a Rush song?


----------



## Lana

lel...enjoy


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Double literacola? 

Amazing how quickly people believe they're the "victims" when they hear things they don't want. I've seen this site put people through the ringer, that was NOTHING. A friend of mine was just talking about people in their 20's as the "Me Generation", now I know what he was referring to. Thin skin kid, thinner than wet toilet paper. 

Learn to take a joke, get called out on absurd things you say (people give ZERO FUCKS that you graduated from a prestigious university... they had classes on drinking tea with your pinky up, didn't they...)


----------



## Guest

Lana said:


> WOW... you actually went there. ok, np i will call my husband who is a MSP trooper, out of C Troop in Springfield. You are in for it


Did you meet him on militarysingles.com?


----------



## Q2B




----------



## Johnny Law

niteowl1970 said:


> You're full of shit. You're a fake and a fraud. Subdivisions? Isn't that a Rush song?


It sure is, and a damn great one too!

If you were married to a trooper, wouldn't he have been able to answer your question about speeding tickets and getting hired on the SP? They give you a colonoscopy when you go for your interview and background, triple digits and five tickets puts you at the "needs to be taken down a few pegs" category. You'll never see New Braintree except while driving by.


----------



## niteowl1970

Dedicated to Lana...


----------



## Herrdoktor

Lana said:


> I am trying get on a SP department. I have a clean record, despite a speeding ticket in VA that was counted as reckless driving because it was 108.




Oh only 108? That's not reckless at all!

Also who did you blow to not get jail time for that one?

Edit: just read the troll posts. Dammit lol


----------



## Herrdoktor

Dan Stark said:


>


This pic never gets old


----------



## Goose

This thread will be going Masscops gold when the 2015 civil service exam is announced.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Hush said:


> So I was meeting with the Chief in my town today, and the subject of job openings came up. I have been #6 in my town for the past two years. They have 3 opeinings, and he said my name wasnt even on the list. Showed me what he received from civil service, all of a sudden there are 13 new people at the top of the list that weren't there a few months ago, all 402B. WTF, so much for that plan.


Every list has the same 402bs on the top.


----------



## 263FPD

Lana said:


> my bad, its B troop. you're right duder


STFU Jenny.


----------



## 263FPD

Herrdoktor said:


> Oh only 108? That's not reckless at all!
> 
> Also who did you blow to not get jail time for that one?
> 
> Edit: just read the troll posts. Dammit lol


The better question is who didn't she blow.


----------



## Johnny Law

This thread takes me back to the good old days. MTV, popped collars, high tops and pegged jeans, pizza parlors and video arcades. My only concerns were filling the tank for under $10 and getting quality time with the girlfriend.

Thanks for the music videos Niteowl and 263!


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> I have a friend that works in C Troop... has kind of an office job. Way off in the corner...


 Me too. Wait until I tell mine he's just in a subdivision of C troop. He's going to be so pissed about the commute for details.


----------



## niteowl1970

Good deal.... Back on topic. Does anyone know when the scores will be released? How long after that will the departments start sending out cards?


----------



## Goose

niteowl1970 said:


> Good deal.... Back on topic. Does anyone know when the scores will be released? How long after that will the departments start sending out cards?


Right after you EAwholeBOD...



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cal1nu

niteowl1970 said:


> Good deal.... Back on topic. Does anyone know when the scores will be released? How long after that will the departments start sending out cards?


The scores will be released on OCTOBER 15, 2013.


----------



## niteowl1970

cal1nu said:


> The scores will be released on OCTOBER 15, 2013.


In the morning or in the afternoon?


----------



## USAF286

niteowl1970 said:


> In the morning or in the afternoon?


Noon. Exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoneyBadger1

USAF286 said:


> Noon. Exactly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't hold your breathe..


----------



## USAF286

HoneyBadger1 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breathe..


Oh I'm not. I'm familiar with civil service testing in the commonwealth. I'd be surprised to see results by year end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9C1Impala

closing in on the 15th...


----------



## Hush

I got my letter, then the "other" letter saying they couldn't fill the spot in time and I have to wait for the new list ....so, fingers crossed


----------



## Bloodhound

9C1Impala said:


> closing in on the 15th...


If they come out on the 15th, it would have to be the first time ever a Civil Circus test result wasn't delayed.


----------



## RodneyFarva

is the HRD going to send out results via mail, or email? anyone have a clue?


----------



## USAF286

RodneyFarva said:


> is the HRD going to send out results via mail, or email? anyone have a clue?


I got my results from my vet make up test (september 2012) via email in January 2013, but there were only 55 of us so it may be different for the big test last June.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MA12Local

USAF286 said:


> I got my results from my vet make up test (september 2012) via email in January 2013, but there were only 55 of us so it may be different for the big test last June.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


"Scores for the 2013 Police Officer/State Trooper examination are expected to be released on or around October 15, 2013, and will be emailed to candidates at that time. Please review your score notice carefully upon receipt to ensure that all information is accurate (address, Veteran Status, EMT Status, etc)." From the CS website.

Fingers crossed for the 15th...


----------



## 9C1Impala

Bloodhound said:


> If they come out on the 15th, it would have to be the first time ever a Civil Circus test result wasn't delayed.


please dont crush my world like that


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I put cookies and milk out for the CS fairy.


----------



## USAF286

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I put cookies and milk out for the CS fairy.


Ahh that's been my problem for the last several years, I forgot the cookies!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 7costanza

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I put cookies and milk out for the CS fairy.


----------



## Q2B

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I put cookies and milk out for the CS fairy.


----------



## niteowl1970

Or....










With the Commonwealth you never know. I'm sure if it's delayed they'll somehow try to link it to the government shutdown.


----------



## niteowl1970

Hank Moody said:


> I got 100 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So what will it be? staties, muni. EP? You can write your own ticket now.


----------



## Irishpride

Don't worry gents the test scores we'll be out soon good luck


----------



## niteowl1970

This thread will be a hot bed of activity today... Good luck to all who are awaiting their scores.


----------



## Sodox

scores are out. Scored a 95 looks like I am doomed for the state troopers . But hey I am a veteran and on the fire department cant cry to much


----------



## 7costanza

Sodox said:


> scores are out. Scored a 95 looks like I am doomed for the state troopers . But hey I am a veteran and on the fire department cant cry to much


Sweet, pass on a big EFF YOU to the IAFF for supporting Liawatha, im sure she cares lots about Veterans.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Still no scores... Wtf. 

I should have expected it, but it's still absurd.


----------



## jojogoal4

Scores are out.


----------



## Sodox

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Still no scores... Wtf.
> 
> I should have expected it, but it's still absurd.


I got my score. Im sure it takes awhile to send out 16k emails


----------



## 9C1Impala

just got mine...94

another sit and wait till next time for me


----------



## Dan Stark

I got no scores... but I still have my $100!


----------



## Harleynightster

Will they also mail a formal letter with the score as well or just a email?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Still no scores... Wtf.
> 
> I should have expected it, but it's still absurd.


Same here. Still waiting...


----------



## niteowl1970

Yes... Suitable for framing.


----------



## Soap

Still waiting... If I didn't score high at least I still have a huge plastic bag.


----------



## ssk012

99


----------



## HuskyH-2

No email in my box yet


----------



## Hush

Sodox said:


> I got my score. Im sure it takes awhile to send out 16k emails


What is this, 1994. 16k emails is nothing, it takes longer to fart.


----------



## jrd0508

what scores do you need to really have a good change of State Police. What about average for town and transit?


----------



## Dan Stark

Hush said:


> What is this, 1994. 16k emails is nothing, it takes longer to fart.


State Computers. derp...16k...derp...does not compuherp... pfffffffff [burnt electronics smell]

hahahaha


----------



## ff6735

New to the room.
I noticed a couple of you stated a 95 was not going to get you into the SP. Is that a low score for them? Is there a minimum for them? Obviously a 100 would be optimum, but is a few points gonna drag you down that far on the list? 
Again, I'm new to the system here and am curious. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

Last name starting with a "B", had mine at 3:45pm. Could me alphabetical.


----------



## jrd0508

nope i know people with last name A who havent received


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

jrd0508 said:


> nope i know people with last name A who havent received


Ehhh, worth a guess


----------



## USAF286

It goes by score, the later you're notified, the lower your score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dan Stark

I'm going to print out this thread, and me and Cowboy are going to shoot it up tonight.


----------



## jrd0508

USAF286 said:


> It goes by score, the later you're notified, the lower your score.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


HAHA that would be a funny way of doing it


----------



## gio

Not sure score has anything to do with it. My buddy got 100 and got his score 20 mins ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jojogoal4

gio said:


> Not sure score has anything to do with it. My buddy got 100 and got his score 20 mins ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Someone's just trying to ruffle some feathers...


----------



## HuskyH-2

ff6735 said:


> New to the room.
> I noticed a couple of you stated a 95 was not going to get you into the SP. Is that a low score for them? Is there a minimum for them? Obviously a 100 would be optimum, but is a few points gonna drag you down that far on the list?
> Again, I'm new to the system here and am curious. Thanks in advance for your replies.


If you get lower then a 97 I'd start saving your pennies for the next test.


----------



## OfficerObie59

USAF286 said:


> It goes by score, the later you're notified, the lower your score.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm towards the top of the alphabet, and unless I've tanked in my multiple choice test taking over the past few years, I still haven't heard a peep in my inbox.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Sons got a 99, 100, and "son in law" got 100. Looks like I'm getting reliable reinforcements...all scores within last 15 mins.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Mr Scribbles said:


> Sons got a 99, 100, and "son in law" got 100. Looks like I'm getting reliable reinforcements...all scores within last 15 mins.


I wonder if the release is by test site, rather than last name or score.


----------



## galcat77

Maybe it is by when you registered for the test. Like if you registered 30 days in advance or two hours before the test. Any thoughts?


----------



## jrd0508

I wouldn't be surprised if it was "by test site" and to that I wouldn't be surprised if by saying "on or around October 15th" they process one test site per day


----------



## LGriffin

OfficerObie59 said:


> I wonder if the release is by test site, rather than last name or score.


Sounds about right. The guys I know in wmass are still waiting.


----------



## nikc12

Don't think it's location. Most people that took it at mine haven't gotten theirs but I know of at least one that has.

Thought maybe it's got to do with whether or not you put in for the experience points?


----------



## Soap

Took the test in barnstable. Still waiting for my score.


----------



## Michael Suth

My test location was Worcester. Still waiting.


----------



## Sooch88

What type of things in the background disqualify a candidate? Obviously any domestic or felonies, beside's that what would?


----------



## Sooch88

Honestly I don't have anything in my background to hide, I'm a military vet and college graduate with a CJ degree. I more curious to know what could, that's all.


----------



## Michael Suth

Realistically you need to be pretty darn clean in order to have a chance for MSP.


----------



## 9C1Impala

Took mine in Marblehead. I seem to be one of the first go get a score 


Sent from my iPhone 5c using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2

I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say any issues with alcohol, will probably get you deep sixed.


----------



## Soap

Michael Suth said:


> Realistically you need to be pretty darn clean in order to have a chance for MSP.


I always shower once a week whether i need it or not.


----------



## RodneyFarva

263FPD said:


> I think I would rather get the scores the way we got them when I got on. Snail mail.


Especially after the cash you have to shell out just for the test... I want to get mine via a damn singing telegram! with frigge'n balloons and a box of chocolates!


----------



## Bloodhound

Mine came at 3:40pm. My last state police exam ever, I'm now too old. But I went out in style.


----------



## Soap

RodneyFarva said:


> Especially after the cash you have to shell out just for the test... I want to get mine via a damn singing telegram! with frigge'n balloons and a box of chocolates!


Roses are red,
Violets are grand
You failed the test,
Try Rhode Island.


----------



## gio

Here's a question...maybe I missed something but my email didn't have a status next to veteran: and said nothing about MSP. Did I screw something up somewhere in that new MACS thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bloodhound

263FPD said:


> There's alway's Framingham. It's going to get better


That's what I hear! I can't do better than I did so we'll see what happens with SP.


----------



## RodneyFarva

LMAO! thanks V, but after taking the test many times before and working for municipality I no longer need that.


----------



## FourInchFury

Anyone new members posting unhappy and fretting about your score.... we have an official MassCops beer thread w/ great suggestions to cheer ya up-
http://masscops.com/threads/the-beer-thread.119135/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Approve, approve, approve, approve...


----------



## Soap

Just got my scores. Got a 97.


----------



## Michael Suth

I received mine - Worcester Location. 97%


----------



## Goose

263FPD said:


> I think I would rather get the scores the way we got them when I got on. Snail mail.


You mean...after everyone else already posts theirs on Masscops?


----------



## Code 3

Just got mine. 96 :/


----------



## HuskyH-2

Mine just came in. Better late than never. 98


----------



## MA12Local

Just received my score as well - 99 (non-vet). 

New Braintree dreaming tonight...


----------



## Mr Scribbles

263FPD said:


> When I got my scores the last time, MassCops didn't even exist. Just Sayin'


When I got mine-the Internet hadn't been invented by Al Gore-I think it was three years removed from carrier pigeon


----------



## Auxofficer

After 11 hours with no cell phone or email....
It was a long wait!! 97 here ... What's that like a C - to see MSP??? Here's hoping


----------



## USAF88

Scored a 98 and have residency pref in a CS town that may not hire for a little bit as they just appointed several off of the old list recently unfortunately. I now have disabled vet status. So cautiously optimistic about having better luck than from 2011's exam where I did not yet have disabled vet status nor res. pref. anywhere and only scored a 94 and got just 1 card in the mail well after the exam date.

Hoping for MBTA I think as they hire fairly often and you can go a bunch of different routes within the MBTA PD. MSP would be nice but, from what I hear I guess it's kind of competitive?? (kidding.. and besides I'll probably be collecting Social Security by the time the 82nd RTT is selected anyways) Municipalities seem to basically be just as good of a gig in a lot of ways. Hey beggars can't be choosers I realize. Fortunately I am not quite 25 years old. Still got time, but I want to align myself for interview(s) wherever ASAP as who knows when the next CS exam will be/how many towns will have bailed from CS within the meantime.

Little confused as to how much disabled vet pref helps from list-to-list specifically (particularly lists where one would NOT be a resident of the town/city). I know CS rankings are based upon a tier system of sorts, and anyone with a 70+ who is a disabled vet ought be in line for a card before most on a fair amount of lists. Can anyone knowledgeable maybe simplify it?

Any thoughts or advice/comments from the wise/those already on the job is really appreciated. I'm ALL ears to any advice/comments - thanks.



USAF286 said:


> It goes by score, the later you're notified, the lower your score.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I scored a 98 and I didn't get mine until about 2300 Tues...I think it's random


----------



## Guest

Just woke up and saw I got 100, hope something happens from this cause It will be like the answer to my prayers lately.


----------



## USAF88

1911shooter123 said:


> Just woke up and saw I got 100, hope something happens from this cause It will be like the answer to my prayers lately.


Congrats! You should get on somewhere within the life of the list.. if you don't at least land an interview that's unfortunate. Good luck, stay positive


----------



## Sooch88

Just got my score, 99.


----------



## USAtoPD

Just got my score via email. Do vet points for MSP get added on to what was emailed or are they already calculated in what I received?


----------



## Q2B

Got mine at 11pm; 96.....I'm feeling pretty good with that. 10 years from now when MSP is selecting recruits for the 83rd or 84th, maybe just maybe I'll have a shot. Until then I'll stand by to stand by.


----------



## niteowl1970

This is going to be rough when the MSP, MBTA, and Enviromental Police merge next April.


----------



## Code 3

MA12Local said:


> Just received my score as well - 99 (non-vet).
> 
> New Braintree dreaming tonight...


Nice! I'm not a vet either. Great score. Good luck.


----------



## nikc12

Finally got my score last night at 10:30pm. Reading the email, though, it only makes mention of scores going to the municipal and MBTA list. No mention of state. Does anyone else have the same?

Also, under "Employment/Experience Claim" it states "No Claim received" while I did in fact submit all the forms. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## MA12Local

Code 3 said:


> Nice! I'm not a vet either. Great score. Good luck.


Thank you very much, best of luck to you as well!!



nikc12 said:


> Finally got my score last night at 10:30pm. Reading the email, though, it only makes mention of scores going to the municipal and MBTA list. No mention of state. Does anyone else have the same?
> 
> Also, under "Employment/Experience Claim" it states "No Claim received" while I did in fact submit all the forms. Anyone else have this issue?


My e-mail did not mention state police either, but I double checked my application on MACS and saw that I selected to have my scores appear on both lists. The handful of people I know who took the exam did not have state police mentioned in their e-mails either.


----------



## Auvie

Anyone else not get their score yet? I haven't.


----------



## Shosh328

my email had no mention of state police and also did not acknowledge that i had submitted paperwork for my emt certification


----------



## Soap

I just got a second email from the state. It said my score for the state police is 96.99. In the first email it said my score for municipal police was 97. What's up with two different scores?


----------



## Guest

Soap said:


> I just got a second email from the state. It said my score for the state police is 96.99. In the first email it said my score for municipal police was 97. What's up with two different scores?


? Anyone else, get this? the email I received was titled "police and trooper exam"


----------



## Auvie

I've only received 1. Same title.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Soap said:


> I just got a second email from the state. It said my score for the state police is 96.99. In the first email it said my score for municipal police was 97. What's up with two different scores?


Ahhh geez, here we go. Different scores for the same test. This is about to get interesting.


----------



## Guest

Question: Can departments view the scores or just the ranking on the eligible list?

Any information from anyone with experience on what I could possibly be doing other than just waiting? (other than working on fitness, etc. ) Is it a mistake to try and get in touch with some of the departments that I am interested in? My score was 100, no vet status or any pref.


----------



## Deuce

You fucks needing instant gratification are pathetic.. "Hey where's my score?" "Hey what'd you get, this is what I got" "Hey look at me".... Hey, how about sit the fuck down, and shut the fuck up... Christ, no patience.... I weep for this profession's future because you assholes are going to make shitty cops.. Thank God I'm on the downward slope....


----------



## USAF286

1911shooter123 said:


> Question: Can departments view the scores or just the ranking on the eligible list?
> 
> Any information from anyone with experience on what I could possibly be doing other than just waiting? (other than working on fitness, etc. ) Is it a mistake to try and get in touch with some of the departments that I am interested in? My score was 100, no vet status or any pref.


Great job testing, from my experience I would say be patient, PT and stay out of trouble. Best of luck ( unless you're in the same muni I tested in  )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> You fucks needing instant gratification are pathetic.. "Hey where's my score?" "Hey what'd you get, this is what I got" "Hey look at me".... Hey, how about sit the fuck down, and shut the fuck up... Christ, no patience.... I weep for this profession's future because you assholes are going to make shitty cops.. Thank God I'm on the downward slope....


"downward slope" sounds about right


----------



## vinniesleeves

My Disabled Veteran status was not recorded. Its said non-vet! and my experience said none-submitted!..my score was 95.
Not only did I submit it electronically but I also brought the paperwork to the test sight and gave it to the proctor by hand.
Someone at HRD is not on the ball!


----------



## FourInchFury

vinniesleeves said:


> Someone at HRD is not on the ball!


An engineer, an accountant, a chemist and an HRD civil servant are comparing their pet dogs. To see which is the most intelligent, each dog shows off its cleverest trick. The engineer's dog draws a square and a circle on a sheet of paper. The accountant's dog divides a heap of biscuits into three equal parts. And the chemist's dog pours exactly a third of carton of milk into a bowl. Then it's the turn of the civil servant's dog. The dog strolls over, pees over the drawing paper, eats the biscuits, drinks the milk, has sex with the three other dogs, claims a back injury as a result and applies for compensation before going on sick leave.


----------



## Takis31GK

Got a 98....now let's wait and see


----------



## USAF286

vinniesleeves said:


> My Disabled Veteran status was not recorded. Its said non-vet! and my experience said none-submitted!..my score was 95.
> Not only did I submit it electronically but I also brought the paperwork to the test sight and gave it to the proctor by hand.
> Someone at HRD is not on the ball!


I'd bring your paper copy of your DD-214 to One Ashburton Place and see someone in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Johnny Law

1911shooter123 said:


> "downward slope" sounds about right


This is why I won't talk to a rookie until after they've proven themselves. Deuce doesn't need me to clarify his statement, but I'm pretty sure he means he's past the 2/3 mark til retirement, not that he's a broken down hair bag. Enjoy working 34 years in this job kid, I'll be out before 32 if I can stand the cuntification of this job til then.


----------



## Tuna

You candidates my want to tone it down and stop the posting. If and when someone does a background on you they will find internet posting and IT WILL be brought to your attention. Trust me I do BG's.


----------



## Guest

I know what he meant, just being an ass. His commentary has no place in a thread where people are trying to share information and possibly learn something...IMO
This reminds me why I have not signed into masscops in 2 years.


----------



## kwflatbed

If you don't like it here sign back out, sounds like you don't have skin thick enough to make it.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> If you don't like it here sign back out, sounds like you don't have skin thick enough to make it.


I don't not like it, I appreciate hearing all points of view even though I don't always have to agree. Thanks for the input kw, you have given me a lot of good information in the past.


----------



## Beargrylls

Just wondering if anyone has any idea about the two scores? Got a 97 for the police test then an email today saying I got a 96.76 for the state police test. Does the first score contain my vet points? The state test says to add two points to the score because it's not included. Just wondering why two diff scores for the same test. Also wondering if the score the trooper test would be rounded up for the purpose of getting a letter or are they really going to be taking the scores down to the .25 percentage. Therefore a candidate could miss out based on .25 a point. Anyone have any info on anything feel free to post it. Thanks guys


----------



## Biggie862005

How exactly does residency work, out of curiosity? For example would someone with residency preference in a town scoring a 95 get a call before someone without residency scoring higher? If so, without residency, are you completely screwed? I ask because at the time of this test I lived in a non civil service town, and could not claim residency  Thanks in advance


My understanding, as Ive been told, is that a resident scoring say a 70 will get a call before a non resident scoring say a 90. This cant be true, can it??


----------



## Guest

Biggie862005 said:


> How exactly does residency work, out of curiosity? For example would someone with residency preference in a town scoring a 95 get a call before someone without residency scoring higher? If so, without residency, are you completely screwed? I ask because at the time of this test I lived in a non civil service town, and could not claim residency  Thanks in advance


questions like this and many others I have read today should be common knowledge for anyone seriously interested in a LE career in MA, and even if its not common knowledge for some....all of these questions can be answered by simply doing some research. I'm not in LE yet and not an active user on here but I can definitely see where the hostility of some of the masscops veterans come from


----------



## Biggie862005

1911shooter123 said:


> questions like this and many others I have read today should be common knowledge for anyone seriously interested in a LE career in MA, and even if its not common knowledge for some....all of these questions can be answered by simply doing some research. I'm not in LE yet and not an active user on here but I can definitely see where the hostility of some of the masscops veterans come from


Thanks for the response. I tried doing a little searching around here and came up with nothing, also looked on mass gov and couldnt find what I was looking for. I appologize for this not being common knowledge to me.


----------



## Guest

Biggie862005 said:


> Thanks for the response. I tried doing a little searching around here and came up with nothing, also looked on mass gov and couldnt find what I was looking for. I appologize for this not being common knowledge to me.


you dont know the simplest questions in regards to residency preference....you did not do any searching. A simple google of "MA civil service residency preference" would have got you plenty of info


----------



## MA12Local

Here's how I understand it...

CS Depts:
402a (parent LEO)
402b (parent LEO)
Disabled Vet with residency
Vet with residency
Civilian with residency
Disabled Vet no res
Vet no res
Civilian no res

State Police:
402a (parent a trooper)
402b (parent a trooper)
Vet/Disabled Vet + 2 points, but no absolute preference over civilians

Massachusetts law (G.L. Chapter 31, Sec. 58) permits cities and towns to ask that residents be placed on entry-level police and firefighter eligible lists *before* nonresidents. A "resident" is a person who has lived in the same city or town for the *full year* before the *date of the examination*. For example, if you took an examination on April 27, 1996, .you would have to live in a single city or town from April 27, 1995, to April 26, 1996, to claim residency.


----------



## Guest

for how it technically works....mass.gov, or what the above poster just pasted. for the theory of how it works, you will get 100 different answers. From personal experience, I have seen vets hired over non vets, non residents over resident vets/non vets, 92's hired over 99's, etc etc....depends on many factors during the process. your best chance is to have residency and score very high, but if you cant pass a background check of a fitness test why even bother taking the test


----------



## OfficerObie59

Biggie862005 said:


> Thanks for the response. I tried doing a little searching around here and came up with nothing, also looked on mass gov and couldnt find what I was looking for. I appologize for this not being common knowledge to me.


This question has been asked and answers numerous times in the six years I've been on this board, by me on a couple occasions. Use your Google-fu and do some digging.

That said, I think guys need to take a chill pill. Hell, I have eight years civil service with a municipality job, I'm like a kid in a candy store with the prospect of a good MSP score.

We should all remember when we wanted it so bad we could taste it. Keeps ya humble.


----------



## 9C1Impala

It does seem odd that people who are attempting to gain employment in such a competitive field like law enforcement in MA haven't yet researched what type of process they need to overcome to reach their goal and how that process works. 


Sent from my iPhone 5c using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

ok this may be a dumb question, I haven't been able to find an answer for regarding the PAT.

I know what the state police PAT consist of per mass.gov prep guide, but I cant figure out if its the same for municipal depts.? From what I have seen the municipal only consist of 1 ob course, trigger pull, separation. NO 1.5 run for municipal depts.?


----------



## RTC#306

Beargrylls said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any idea about the two scores? Got a 97 for the police test then an email today saying I got a 96.76 for the state police test. Does the first score contain my vet points? The state test says to add two points to the score because it's not included. Just wondering why two diff scores for the same test. Also wondering if the score the trooper test would be rounded up for the purpose of getting a letter or are they really going to be taking the scores down to the .25 percentage. Therefore a candidate could miss out based on .25 a point. Anyone have any info on anything feel free to post it. Thanks guys


I too have this same question.

I have a 99 for the Municipal/MBTA list and a 98.99 for the MSP list? 

I apologize in advance if i missed anything in the fine print, but I have read it over and over until I was cross eyed...


----------



## niteowl1970

Anyone getting 3 scores? This is crazy!!! HRD must be getting lots of calls today. Good thing My dad is good friends with Ed Markey so this test is just a formality for me.


----------



## Biggie862005

MA12Local said:


> Here's how I understand it...
> 
> CS Depts:
> 402a (parent LEO)
> 402b (parent LEO)
> Disabled Vet with residency
> Vet with residency
> Civilian with residency
> Disabled Vet no res
> Vet no res
> Civilian no res
> 
> State Police:
> 402a (parent a trooper)
> 402b (parent a trooper)
> Vet/Disabled Vet + 2 points, but no absolute preference over civilians
> 
> Massachusetts law (G.L. Chapter 31, Sec. 58) permits cities and towns to ask that residents be placed on entry-level police and firefighter eligible lists *before* nonresidents. A "resident" is a person who has lived in the same city or town for the *full year* before the *date of the examination*. For example, if you took an examination on April 27, 1996, .you would have to live in a single city or town from April 27, 1995, to April 26, 1996, to claim residency.





MA12Local said:


> Here's how I understand it...
> 
> CS Depts:
> 402a (parent LEO)
> 402b (parent LEO)
> Disabled Vet with residency
> Vet with residency
> Civilian with residency
> Disabled Vet no res
> Vet no res
> Civilian no res
> 
> State Police:
> 402a (parent a trooper)
> 402b (parent a trooper)
> Vet/Disabled Vet + 2 points, but no absolute preference over civilians
> 
> Massachusetts law (G.L. Chapter 31, Sec. 58) permits cities and towns to ask that residents be placed on entry-level police and firefighter eligible lists *before* nonresidents. A "resident" is a person who has lived in the same city or town for the *full year* before the *date of the examination*. For example, if you took an examination on April 27, 1996, .you would have to live in a single city or town from April 27, 1995, to April 26, 1996, to claim residency.


Thanks! This was how I understood it as well. Shooter also touched on my confusion. Impala, i am aware of the process, thanks for your concern. I guess I should be more specific. I know a vet gets preference over civ, resident over non res etc. My confusion lies in the test numbers. Its hard to put into words what I'm asking, but do they do this process for each number score? As in, vets with 95-residents with 95- non res 95 before moving down to individuals with a 94? Or do they seeks vets first regardless of score, followed by residents regardless of score, and lastly non res? Hopefully that is a little more clear. Thanks again gentlemen.


----------



## Soap

I have a friend of mine who scored a 94, and she just got another score of 93.99


----------



## Guest

Biggie862005 said:


> Thanks! This was how I understood it as well. Shooter also touched on my confusion. Impala, i am aware of the process, thanks for your concern. I guess I should be more specific. I know a vet gets preference over civ, resident over non res etc. My confusion lies in the test numbers. Its hard to put into words what I'm asking, but do they do this process for each number score? As in, vets with 95-residents with 95- non res 95 before moving down to individuals with a 94? Or do they seeks vets first regardless of score, followed by residents regardless of score, and lastly non res? Hopefully that is a little more clear. Thanks again gentlemen.


*I think your over thinking this, and I think your question was answered above? It depends on who is hiring and how many spots are open but I canT imagine why someone would send a card to joe some from Idaho with a 95 when there are 10 other residents...vet or not with 95s*


----------



## RTC#306

Soap said:


> I have a friend of mine who scored a 94, and she just got another score of 93.99


Hmm

Interesting! Hope HRD provides some clarification on this soon. This has peaked my curiosity as to how they actually calculate the results.


----------



## Guest

I have a friend who theoretically should have scored well but got an email saying he failed....guess he should dig a little deeper into it


----------



## Johnny Law

One is probably a raw score, the other is either rounded up or down. The score with a decimal and two numbers in the tenths and hundredths is likely to assist the MSP in ranking each individual test taker more accurately and help them in sending out cards. This isn't a hard fact, merely an educated guess. Don't PM me with any questions because I don't have the answers, just trying to help everyone possibly understand why there are two scores.


----------



## TopCop24

I got a 96 for the state test...what are my chances of getting on?


----------



## Goose

TopCop24 said:


> I got a 96 for the state test...what are my chances of getting on?


You're screwed. World needs plenty of bahtendahs, kid.


----------



## Beargrylls

Seems like the question of the day is..... Do they round up the state police score when they make the list or is the list going to be made from the score with the decimal.


----------



## uspresident1

Johnny Law said:


> One is probably a raw score, the other is either rounded up or down. The score with a decimal and two numbers in the tenths and hundredths is likely to assist the MSP in ranking each individual test taker more accurately and help them in sending out cards. This isn't a hard fact, merely an educated guess. Don't PM me with any questions because I don't have the answers, just trying to help everyone possibly understand why there are two scores.


PM sent.


----------



## Duff112

frank said:


> You're screwed. World needs plenty of DITCH DIGGERS, kid.


FIFY...


----------



## Goose

uspresident1 said:


> PM sent.


Enjoy your vacation. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Shosh328

i got two scores too. if you read the emails the first score was for the town/mbta and the second was for state police. It seems like they make two seperate lists. to me it looks like what you are getting on your state police score is your actual score and the state police must rank you based on actual score. the score you received for the town/mbta is the same just rounded to the nearest whole number


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

TopCop24 said:


> I got a 96 for the state test...what are my chances of getting on?


Dick.


----------



## Johnny Law

Shosh328 said:


> i got two scores too. if you read the emails the first score was for the town/mbta and the second was for state police. It seems like they make two seperate lists. to me it looks like what you are getting on your state police score is your actual score and the state police must rank you based on actual score. the score you received for the town/mbta is the same just rounded to the nearest whole number


Is there an echo in here?

Whaddya know, I was right and I based my SWAG on logic. I should be a cop!


----------



## USAF286

TopCop24 said:


> I got a 96 for the state test...what are my chances of getting on?


After my 96.01!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 23EK10

I scored a 97 but it minus well be a zero


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

23EK10 said:


> I scored a 97 but it minus well be a zero


*It minus well *

Is that Ebonics for a good calculator?


----------



## Guest

23EK10 said:


> I scored a 97 but it minus well be a zero


I tend to agree...98-100 is an A IMO, 97-B, 96 and below....better luck next time, but I'm a noob so who knows...that's just how I have always thought about it.


----------



## Officer88

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Dick.





Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Dick.


Chances are pretty slim brother the lowest state police goes is 97 not any lower.


----------



## OfficerObie59

1911shooter123 said:


> ok this may be a dumb question, I haven't been able to find an answer for regarding the PAT.
> 
> I know what the state police PAT consist of per mass.gov prep guide, but I cant figure out if its the same for municipal depts.? From what I have seen the municipal only consist of 1 ob course, trigger pull, separation. NO 1.5 run for municipal depts.?


Cart waaayyyyy before the horse.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Shosh328 said:


> i got two scores too. if you read the emails the first score was for the town/mbta and the second was for state police. It seems like they make two seperate lists. to me it looks like what you are getting on your state police score is your actual score and the state police must rank you based on actual score. the score you received for the town/mbta is the same just rounded to the nearest whole number


Has there been any reports of civil service rounding down, or are they all rounds up?


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> Cart waaayyyyy before the horse.


just something I have been trying to find info on that's all. no biggie


----------



## MA12Local

OfficerObie59 said:


> Has there been any reports of civil service rounding down, or are they all rounds up?


My trooper score was higher than my town/MBTA score.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Officer88 said:


> Chances are pretty slim brother the lowest state police goes is 97 not any lower.


Noob... Just...

Ugh. I don't have the energy today for this.


----------



## Dan Stark

I haven't gotten my scores yet. Non res, non vet, but I have a few questions about my retirement though.


----------



## Gurion

So this is my first time going through this process. As far as municipalities go, do we only go on the list for the town in which we reside? Or may we select additional towns as well? At what point do we make that selection?

Thanks!


----------



## OfficerObie59

263FPD said:


> 96 isn't great, but it's not an end-game. Want to be a defeatist? That's completely and entirely up to you. Somehow I managed to get a job with my lousy little 95 back when I got on. Took the test the year I got on, again and got a 99. But by that point and time, I was already headed for academy.
> 
> The lesson here is that you don't get hired on score alone. I have seen people with 98 and better get eliminated in the process because other than the test score, they sucked. And I am far from a n00b.


This is entirely true. I got on with a 94; like him I took the test after I began the process and got an 89. I was still getting postcards after I got off FTO.


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> Holy Mother of God... I stand with Deucey and the others... weeping...
> 
> That decimal score of the State Police side is your first clue - microscopic details - get used to it - they'll be counting the hairs in your nose and ears on Day 1 - better have the right amount.
> 
> MSP has so many candidates - scores have to be broken down tighter than two digits - hence being carried out to hundredths.
> 
> Aye yi yi !


That's some hardcore shit right there yo ! Does the MSP really count hairs in your nose and ears? What happens if I don't have the right amount?

I'm already stressed out because I haven't heard from anyone from HRD yet and this will make it worse.


----------



## Tuna

I know the Muni's , MBTA, and MSP look at the scores does CMPSA also get the list?


----------



## niteowl1970

The most bad ass job in Massachusetts Public Safety is to have the privilege of tearing up the pike doing 80 in a 10 year old SUV with disaster plates on the way to the Brimfield Antiques Show and have the siren and amber lights cranking like a boss.


----------



## Deuce

1911shooter123 said:


> I know what he meant, just being an ass. His commentary has no place in a thread where people are trying to share information and possibly learn something...IMO
> This reminds me why I have not signed into masscops in 2 years.


Sigh.... Yes, you are; what's ironic is you and all the other kids like you that have proliferated this site are the reason why I rarely log on...

Jeez, I don't know how PDs have been hiring cops off CS all these years w/o the internet. How in the hell did guys/gals ever get on the job before? Hmm, I, like more than a few before me, waited; we didn't go around telling others what our score was, *because no one cared*; or panicking about not getting it when Joe Blow did. We _waited_.. Patiently and quietly.. I realize it's a new concept with you younger guys; it's readily apparent with every class that graduates an academy.. You guys aren't trying to glean info or learn something; you're whining like children. If you have a legitimate question, not the inane drivel here but legit stuff, call Ashburton Place, otherwise standby for further instructions...


----------



## Deuce

Hank Moody said:


> Slow your roll. Only warning.


Long time no see broseph..


----------



## Kenny

Looks like they just approved the budget for 180 new State Troopers for a recruiting class starting in December. They sent out letters already, too bad it wasn't for this exam.


----------



## grn3charlie

This lately has been as good as the 80th RTT thread. Anyone wanna put together a youtube vid like the 80th? That would be funny. I would but I'm a putz with that stuff


----------



## 7costanza

Hank Moody said:


> Been spending the weekends in the Caymans with HeffERS bro. We'll catch up soon.


FIFY


----------



## GoArmy14

I was wondering if anyone could offer some assistance in regards to the military make-up exams. My timing with this is clearly terrible as I see scores were recently released and contacting HRD is seemingly impossible at the moment. I figured I would try here to see if anyone could offer clarification as I am trying to figure the situation out in a timely manner and it seems HRD will be backed up for some time.

The civil service site has a "NOTE:" under the military make-up exam link that says you must have applied by the original deadline. However, on the HRD site, it also has a document that states:

"Military applicants who have not filed an exam application as a result of being in active service, must request to file for the military make-up exam in writing, not later than six months after their discharge/release from active duty.
Military Make-up requests must be accompanied by:
• documentation of dates of service (a DD214 Member-4 Form, military orders, or a Commanding Officer’s Verification Letter), 
• contact information: mailing address, daytime telephone, and email address. (Please note that for ongoing monthly military make-up exams, HRD sends Notices to Appear to applicants only by email)..."

That comes after the wording that states military applicants that registered for the exam by the deadline need to just call and schedule a makeup via a phone call. I am just trying to figure out if that is an old document that contradicts the current policy or not. Anyone who has gone through this process and/or has any insight they could provide - it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shosh328

OfficerObie59 said:


> Has there been any reports of civil service rounding down, or are they all rounds up?


yes, my trooper score was hgiher than my town/mbta score


----------



## kwflatbed

*My eyes and head hurt from reading all of this.*


----------



## niteowl1970

When they send out cards are they clearly marked? What color are they?


----------



## Herrdoktor

kwflatbed said:


> *My eyes and head hurt from reading all of this.*


Yuuupppp


----------



## pahapoika

1911shooter123 said:


> "downward slope" sounds about right


 don't forget, Deuce has a job you may never get.

one shouldn't comment on a job they have no experience with.


----------



## buford t justice

alot of wmass is hiring


----------



## daxxkid

263FPD said:


> You are still in academy I take it. Mu suggestion to you is delete your account, and lock down your FB page. I found you in about 30 seconds flat. Not a bad bunch of info that you posted up there, But you aren't in until your past all probation period kind of in. I would also familiarize myself with your department's Social Media Policy.
> 
> I can never understand anyone who either has one foot in the door, or just stepped over the threshold, still posting on these pages. You are not on the job YET. You still need to err on the side of caution


Well said


----------



## USMC0311

Looking for advice. Scored a 98 of town/city and MBTA and 100.16 with veteran points for MSP. I did not get any residence preference so I know that will hurt me. Is there any shot with a local department or should I start hoping they get down to the 100's for next MSP class?


----------



## Johnny Law

USMC0311 said:


> Looking for advice. Scored a 98 of town/city and MBTA and 100.16 with veteran points for MSP. I did not get any residence preference so I know that will hurt me. Is there any shot with a local department or should I start hoping they get down to the 100's for next MSP class?


Get down to the 100's? The most anyone can score is 102, I believe. You should be GTG to get a letter.


----------



## USMC0311

Johnny Law said:


> Get down to the 100's? The most anyone can score is 102, I believe. You should be GTG to get a letter.


Ya I also believe 102 is highest you can get, but still don't know how many people got 102-101's. I just was wondering if the no residency anywhere will give me a slim chance anywhere but MBTA or MSP. I do live in a civil service town, but not for a year prior to test.


----------



## MPACOP

1911shooter123 said:


> I have a friend who theoretically should have scored well but got an email saying he failed....guess he should dig a little deeper into it


Shooter, register and message me. I have a friend going thru the same crap.


----------



## Goose

MPACOP said:


> Shooter, register and message me. I have a friend going thru the same crap.


I doubt he will be back. He requested to have his account deleted and we honored his request.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## buford t justice

i have a quick question if anyone could help i would appreciate it, my father was killed on duty..due to state legislature the state of MA declared he wasnt "killed in the line of duty" but his department lists him as dying on duty, i took the test and score in the low 90's i was wondering if anyone knows or has a idea of my chances getting on his department? thanks


----------



## Goose

buford t justice said:


> i have a quick question if anyone could help i would appreciate it, my father was killed on duty..due to state legislature the state of MA declared he wasnt "killed in the line of duty" but his department lists him as dying on duty, i took the test and score in the low 90's i was wondering if anyone knows or has a idea of my chances getting on his department? thanks


Without the 402a or 402b preference and without any veterans preference, you are going to need to have at least residency preference to have a hope of getting on...even then, the department will probably need to have lots of open positions for that to happen.

I used my detective-fu to figure out who you and your Dad are, and your best bet is going to be to get on the legislature to have some sort of death benefit paid to the family to hopefully increase your chances. Good luck and sorry for your loss.


----------



## OfficerObie59

1911shooter123 said:


> I have a friend who theoretically should have scored well but got an email saying he failed....guess he should dig a little deeper into it


Does your friend breathe oxygen?

Because that seems to be the only prerequisite for scoring in the high 90's on this year's exam.


----------



## bethany

Has anyone that took the make up exam received thier score yet?


----------



## bethany

Hi ?


----------



## FourInchFury

bethany said:


> Hi ?


Oh heavenly blessed beauty, whose inner beauty is simply diving and everlasting, I would love to be your knight in shining armor. If you want to talk to a good friend, honest, sweet and tender, you can do with me at any moment, I am a good person, kind, loyal and sincere. My friendship that I offer you is clean and transparent. I congratulate to you, because you are very beautiful, your beauty, your charming figure, your pleasant and angelical smile, your personality, your happiness, your charm, your kindness, your beautiful eyes, your lips soft and exquisite, delicate your hands, your legs precious Your beautiful, spectacular and divine body, you have all these qualities and more, you are a wonderful and perfect woman, your gaze is tender and sweet, penetrating my soul. The beauty of a rose has no comparison with the sweetness of your face and the beauty of your heart. I am of the people, I like to have a good relationship with all my friends. Please respond.


----------



## Goose

FourInchFury said:


> Oh heavenly blessed beauty, whose inner beauty is simply diving and everlasting, I would love to be your knight in shining armor. If you want to talk to a good friend, honest, sweet and tender, you can do with me at any moment, I am a good person, kind, loyal and sincere. My friendship that I offer you is clean and transparent. I congratulate to you, because you are very beautiful, your beauty, your charming figure, your pleasant and angelical smile, your personality, your happiness, your charm, your kindness, your beautiful eyes, your lips soft and exquisite, delicate your hands, your legs precious Your beautiful, spectacular and divine body, you have all these qualities and more, you are a wonderful and perfect woman, your gaze is tender and sweet, penetrating my soul. The beauty of a rose has no comparison with the sweetness of your face and the beauty of your heart. I am of the people, I like to have a good relationship with all my friends. Please respond.


LOLWHUT?

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## RodneyFarva

Ok.... four inch has a pit dug in his basement


----------



## FourInchFury

Rofl! Just an old copy/paste I had saved. Forget the origin of the site though.
http://pastebin.com/Tb7KBBe2


----------



## 7costanza

FourInchFury said:


> Oh heavenly blessed beauty, whose inner beauty is simply diving and everlasting, I would love to be your knight in shining armor. If you want to talk to a good friend, honest, sweet and tender, you can do with me at any moment, I am a good person, kind, loyal and sincere. My friendship that I offer you is clean and transparent. I congratulate to you, because you are very beautiful, your beauty, your charming figure, your pleasant and angelical smile, your personality, your happiness, your charm, your kindness, your beautiful eyes, your lips soft and exquisite, delicate your hands, your legs precious Your beautiful, spectacular and divine body, you have all these qualities and more, you are a wonderful and perfect woman, your gaze is tender and sweet, penetrating my soul. The beauty of a rose has no comparison with the sweetness of your face and the beauty of your heart. I am of the people, I like to have a good relationship with all my friends. Please respond.


----------



## RodneyFarva

7costanza said:


> View attachment 2846


Yes, it will, Precious. It will get the hose.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

If anybody has the link for the list that's "supposed" to be out today, I'll high-five you if you post it here. I haven't been able to find anything that has any updates.


----------



## CaptinFocker

http://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/eligiblelist/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

CaptinFocker said:


> http://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/eligiblelist/


Funny, it wasn't updated this morning.

High-five to you, sir!


----------



## marinesniper81

They screwd up my diasbled vet status and have me as civilan even though I had emailed them, faxed them and updated my info 2 months ago!


----------



## Hush

Dear Massachusetts: Fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you. Peace, I'm OUT.


----------



## Auxofficer

It seems like a lifetime ago....
Did we pick more than one city when we registered??
Only seeing where I am on the city I live in..


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Next high-five to the person who posts the MSP list location. Not on their website as of now, not on the CS link.


----------



## 7costanza




----------



## westernmass55

I scored a 96 and am a fluent spanish speaker does that help my chances of getting into a department?


----------



## mpd61

marinesniper81 said:


> They screwd up my diasbled vet status and have me as civilan even though I had emailed them, faxed them and updated my info 2 months ago!


That's because during your last PTSD episode, you "engaged" the HRD clerk who was responsible for that list, from about 650 meters out in high wind! Don't you remember?
You'll probably draw it out at your next group meeting at the VA.


----------



## Vertex

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Next high-five to the person who posts the MSP list location. Not on their website as of now, not on the CS link.


According to the email I received, "Your name will be placed on a list of individuals who may be considered for appointment as a State Trooper by the MDSP. Once this list is issued to the MDSP on November 1, 2013, you may contact the MDSP directly to request to view the list.
Questions about screening processes should be directed to the MDSP at the time of consideration for appointment. The MDSP can be contacted at: [email protected]"

My _guess_ is that this means you need to email that provided address to request the list, but I could be wrong. I'm somewhat hesitant about calling/emailing MSP directly just to say "hey, can I have that list?", particularly the day it was released, because I don't doubt they'll be attempting to field a few thousand other requests for the same thing. I'd hate to get my name on the 'naughty list' by harassing them about it when it won't bring a job about any faster. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm sure the MSP has better things to do than respond to emails, hence my thinking that they'd post the standings, like they have for the past two tests. 

If I get put on a "naughty list" because I emailed them inquiring as we were instructed to do in the exam results email, then chances are Santa Claus won't bring me presents this year either.


----------



## niteowl1970

No


----------



## Johnny Law

It might once you get a card and interview with a deptartment. But no, it currently does not help you over the other hopefuls.


----------



## Johnny Law

Don't think for a second your name WON'T get special attention if you email them. Not the good kind of attention either.


----------



## Vertex

As my SSgt was fond of telling us, "If I want to hear your voice, I'll tell you what to say and when to say it." Seems like solid advice with this too.


----------



## westernmass55

Just wondering particularly because my uncle said many departments were looking for spanish speaking people


----------



## niteowl1970

westernmass55 said:


> Just wondering particularly because my uncle said many departments were looking for spanish speaking people


Which ones? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## westernmass55

a few in the western mass area such as holyoke and springfield, Chicopee and state level


----------



## ohhdom

has anyone else NOT see their name on the preferred city? my name as well as a bunch of my friends are not on our city's list... but when we check the 'ALL' list, our names are on it with the preferred city we chose. what the heck is going on..??


----------



## ohhdom

in addition.. In our emails with the notice of results/scores, it clearly states our preferred city too..


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I guess because I have juevos the size of grapefruits, I emailed the recruitment section of the MSP to ask about the standings list. They stated that November 15th the standings list will be posted. 

At my age, I don't have the luxury of dicking around and waiting for these things. I need to be prepared and plan for alternatives.


----------



## Q2B

ohhdom said:


> has anyone else NOT see their name on the preferred city? my name as well as a bunch of my friends are not on our city's list... but when we check the 'ALL' list, our names are on it with the preferred city we chose. what the heck is going on..??


I noticed it as well. Sent out an email today to HRD.


----------



## ohhdom

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I guess because I have juevos the size of grapefruits, I emailed the recruitment section of the MSP to ask about the standings list. They stated that November 15th the standings list will be posted.
> 
> At my age, I don't have the luxury of dicking around and waiting for these things. I need to be prepared and plan for alternatives.


Yeah, just got that same email too. I emailed them a week and a half ago.



Q2B said:


> I noticed it as well. Sent out an email today to HRD.


They emailed me back saying i'm on the list (the list at their office) showing my preferred city already. from my email they said, "...your city is a consent-decree community, it will take quite a while for that community list to come out online, but rest assured that the online list is not the list used by the Appointing Authorities for hiring purposes - instead, they'll receive the most up to date information directly from our office, not from that online copy of the list."

good news i guess. next question is what does consent-decree community mean?


----------



## Hush

Start stretching now, you're going to want to be loose and limber


----------



## FourInchFury

Sgt. Sean Walsh is number 1 on every list and is an absolute STUD.


----------



## Bloodhound

ohhdom said:


> good news i guess. next question is what does consent-decree community mean?


Basically it means the department must hire 1 minority for every 3 non-minorities. Here's some light reading for you...

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs/publications/entry-level-police-appointment-consent.doc


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Start stretching now, you're going to want to be loose and limber


You're not hostile at all...


----------



## wwonka

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> You're not hostile at all...


Hahaha Hush Hostile? Seriously.


----------



## Bloodhound

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I guess because I have juevos the size of grapefruits, I emailed the recruitment section of the MSP to ask about the standings list. They stated that November 15th the standings list will be posted.


Has this happened today? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bloodhound said:


> Has this happened today? Can't find it anywhere.


Me neither. I've been on the site off and on all day.


----------



## MA12Local

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Me neither. I've been on the site off and on all day.


The list will not be out today, as it's not a priority at the moment with the 81st RTT so close to starting. When it will become a priority is still unknown...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

MA12Local said:


> The list will not be out today, as it's not a priority at the moment with the 81st RTT so close to starting. When it will become a priority is still unknown...


That the official word?


----------



## MA12Local

As close to official as you're going to get here. I'm sure if those in charge want to post the list tomorrow, they will do so. However, my source told me that the posting has been pushed back until further notice. Been waiting years for this anyways, what's a few more weeks? haha


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

MA12Local said:


> As close to official as you're going to get here. I'm sure if those in charge want to post the list tomorrow, they will do so. However, my source told me that the posting has been pushed back until further notice. Been waiting years for this anyways, what's a few more weeks? haha


Hmmm. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Hush

Fuck Civil Service


----------



## Hush

(Somebody's gotta take over for MPD61)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> ^^ Ouch!


Well if that's not the pot, calling the kettle black.


----------



## FourInchFury

Damn, moping the floors and keeping the SPA in pristine condition really takes a toll on ya. You still look great in the pic though, Mechanixman.


----------



## Beargrylls

Anyone know when they will be posting the 2013 State Police scores online. Got an email saying Nov 15th, but it still isnt up. Just curious.
Thanks


----------



## topgun50

Does anyone know about this new CS test where you are put on a state wide list? I think it sucks as to you only being able to be put on the list of your residence preference.


----------



## Goose

topgun50 said:


> Does anyone know about this new CS test where you are put on a state wide list? I think it sucks as to you only being able to be put on the list of your residence preference.


It's not like you would have any shot for your non-res town choices anyway, unless you are a veteran or have 402a/b preference. It prevents cities like Boston from exhausting their list like I think they did in 2007ish and gives more applicants to smaller towns that may have few or no people on their resident lists. Plus you get transit automatically, whereas before you had to specifically list it as a choice.

I can see instances of people getting cards where they normally wouldn't and a little less of the other way around. Yes, it increases competition but I don't see that being an issue.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

Does anyone know who sends out the cards, whether it is the City/Town or Civil Service themselves? I had a problem with the address C.S. had so I changed it online via the MaCS. Just not sure if they use the license mailing address or the one online (MaCS). Any help would be great.


----------



## Lima760

"Cards" are sent via email with the new system. Make sure that is correct.


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

Lima760 said:


> "Cards" are sent via email with the new system. Make sure that is correct.


That's great, Thank you.


----------



## Hush

Letters still go out...


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

Hush said:


> Letters still go out...


In addition to an email or just letters? I just don't want to miss an opportunity because they mail It to an incorrect address. An email to CS went unanswered.


----------



## USAF286

PiratesLife4Me said:


> In addition to an email or just letters? I just don't want to miss an opportunity because they mail It to an incorrect address. An email to CS went unanswered.


Do you still have the same email address from 31 May when the email notifications were sent out regarding the test date? If you do, I think you should be all set. As for them emailing you back, it takes about a week...at least from my experience. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

USAF286 said:


> Do you still have the same email address from 31 May when the email notifications were sent out regarding the test date? If you do, I think you should be all set. As for them emailing you back, it takes about a week...at least from my experience. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have the same email. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Tuna

Wow have things changed since I got on. I got my notification via carrier pigeon and smoke signals.








My first cruiser


----------



## Hush

I took the NH test at Great Bay Community College AGAIN this morning. A few notes. It's $40 as opposed to $100. You get your scores in 2 weeks, as opposed to 10 months, and you WILL receive job offers before your official scores come out. There is no magic plastic bag to put your pocket contents in, you don't have to toss your medium regular dunks, and there are actual NH LEO's in the room not retired substitute teachers. I noticed all the Officers were from different, relatively small, agencies. And they ALL had both Tasers and Pistol Lights.....don't often see either in MA.


----------



## WadeBoggs64

Anyone know when they are to post list for MSP? HR said they were trying to figure out how to display that...


----------



## Mpatrick3

Hello everyone, I am brand new to this site and this past civil service exam was my first. I was hoping to get some clarification on the way that civil service eligibility lists work.

On the current list of my resident town I am twelve spots from the top with a score of 100. Above me are six non residents with 402 a or b preference, one disabled vet resident with a 96, four residents with vet preference with scores ranging from 92-96. Then myself (non vet, resident with 100)

What I don't know is hiring based mainly on preference or score? I was initially thrilled to receive my score, until the list was released and I was stilled 12 from the top. I have received contradicting information from different people saying either scoring was the biggest factor or preference. I know an interview, background check, etc. will most likely be factored in the most, but my town is hiring two or three officers soon and I am wondering if I should even expect an email/card?

Thank you all in advance for any information.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I think, don't hold me to it, but the 402a candidates are at the top of every list. They'll get a card, but chances are they could have gotten one from 15 other PD's already. If they're hiring 3, don't quote me on this, but I think the math is 2x the number of spots +1 get cards... So 7 cards would go out. 

Someone with more knowledge on this please feel free to correct me. I just remember reading something like that here.


----------



## Mpatrick3

Everyone tied with that seventh person as well if I understand correctly? Also, theoretically if they were only to hire one, a resident vet with say, an 88 on the exam could receive a card and not a non vet resident with 100? It seems like the score would not have any effect if there were 7 or 8 resident names ahead with vet preference?


----------



## WadeBoggs64

http://www.goarmy.com/learn/apply.html


----------



## wwonka

Doc has announced a test. See mass.gov website.. 

Not a bad place to start with plenty of opportunities to meet exciting and interesting people every day. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## jonny d

On the last test we received two different scores, one for msp (with decimal) and the regular test with just a whole number score. Do you know how they did the rounding up and down of the scores i.e. ( was a 95.4 a 95 and a 95.6 a 96 on the regular civil service test) And if the msp is going to use the decimal for the list, it makes a huge difference in my placement on the list. thanks


----------



## MA12Local

To my knowledge (based on the 10+ people I know who took the exam), the CS score is rounded up or down according to your actual score (the MSP score).

.01-.49 rounded down
.50-.99 rounded up


----------



## jonny d

will the msp be going by decimal point scores for the list?


----------



## jonny d

Yes, a model rocket scientist..... if you must know.


----------



## Mpatrick3

Can someone explain something specific about "2n+1" IN PARTICULAR, EVERY CANDIDATE TIED WITH THAT LAST PERSON.

Example: If a town is looking to hire two officers, they send out five emails + everyone tied with the last person. (If that fifth person is a resident vet with an 88) Who will receive emails? Only resident vets with 88's? Only resident vets with 88's and above? or anyone regardless of preference with an 88 or an 88 or above?


----------



## HuskyH-2

If the 5th person for selection on the list placement is a vet, with an 88, that's the lowest they are going to go according to preference/score.


----------



## WadeBoggs64

I didn't get 2 scores for mine. I just got one score with no decimal points.... Anyone know why?


----------



## Mpatrick3

Hypothetical question here. Has anyone accepted a position with a PD that was not your first choice and either pre academy or during....been offered to begin recruitment with another PD that you would prefer? What would be a professional way to handle that situation? Thanks

also...the PD where one has already accepted employment pending mptc graduation is NON CS...the PD now looking to recruit is CS


----------



## HuskyH-2

I wouldn't say or do a thing until I had my offer from the CS PD and I went through psych medical and PAT. 

But that depends on the time frame of when you start the academy with non CS PD.


----------



## WadeBoggs64

Welp, I checked the list. Im #2000 with a 98. Not anticipating a call, but you never know.


----------



## Irishpride

Shosh328,

You do realize that by posting your exact ranking on a list that's publicly posted you've basically removed any anonymity you had on this site? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourInchFury

Bro just be thankful and lucky these guys are helping you out before Hank The Tank saw this first. There'd be screenshots of your house from Google earth, FB photos up, etc...


----------



## RodneyFarva

263FPD said:


> Also, you use the same screen name on just about every forum you're on. Kawasaki, NEShooters, you name it. Actually believe it or not, anyone with half the ability to search the web, can come up with your name eventually. I know I did. Took a total of 3 minutes. Get my drift, ZM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So its pretty safe to say we shouldn't piss off 263. 
"I will not be ignored"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Here's what baffles me... 

Last exam in 2009- there were 2000 people that scored 97 or above. Roughly. 

This exam... 4500. Roughly. 

Did everyone suddenly get ultra proficient in these shitty CS exams?? How the hell does the scoring pool for 97+ DOUBLE between exams, with the same amount of test takers? Something doesn't smell right... I know idiots that can't walk and chew bubblegum that scored higher than I. Can't figure it out... 

Also... Pretty awesome that I'm slightly over 100 in the dirty woo's list, but I'm TOO FUCKING OLD. 

I'm gonna go kick my cat...


----------



## WadeBoggs64

Has anyone heard anything about MSP? Are they taking classes?


----------



## Mjmorgante

WadeBoggs64 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about MSP? Are they taking classes?


Try looking at the 82nd RTT thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

WadeBoggs64 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about MSP? Are they taking classes?


I know several troopers that are pursuing college degrees.


----------



## WadeBoggs64

Damn, looks like they aren't pulling from this list.


----------



## Code 3

Take the great bay test in NH. Much higher chance of getting on. Don't need to be a resident, and only one Academy in the state.


----------



## wwonka

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Here's what baffles me...
> 
> Last exam in 2009- there were 2000 people that scored 97 or above. Roughly.
> 
> This exam... 4500. Roughly.
> 
> Did everyone suddenly get ultra proficient in these shitty CS exams?? How the hell does the scoring pool for 97+ DOUBLE between exams, with the same amount of test takers? Something doesn't smell right... I know idiots that can't walk and chew bubblegum that scored higher than I. Can't figure it out...
> 
> Also... Pretty awesome that I'm slightly over 100 in the dirty woo's list, but I'm TOO FUCKING OLD.
> 
> I'm gonna go kick my cat...


I might have to do with the economy and what is now a very sought after Position.

That might be why the numbers have gone up so much or Atleast be a contributing factor. Has the number of people taking it gone up?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

wwonka said:


> I might have to do with the economy and what is now a very sought after Position.
> 
> That might be why the numbers have gone up so much or Atleast be a contributing factor. Has the number of people taking it gone up?


Nah.

The probability of having DOUBLE the amount of test takers, is extraordinarily low. Something is off with regard to the scoring of this most recent test. I don't accept that people "suddenly" became experts at the CS exam.

It's nothing more than a near statistical impossibility, or a flaw in the system somewhere.

Since every test takers results were sent to MSP, on their running list will be the totals. I'll take a peek and do the math later.

Edit: About 11,200 eligible candidates according to the list. I scored a 96.69, and I'm just over 4600 on the list. It's the highest I've scored, yet the lowest I've ranked.

Extrapolate that.


----------



## sgttrunk

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs/publications/policeofficer/2017-police-trooper-flyer.pdf


----------

